# July 20th race in Portage In.



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

In my home $5.00 to help with lunch 4 classes 1.skinny tire t-jet2.fat tire t-jet3.stockcar with slip-on tires 4 aw/jl/magnitraction stock with slip-ons any questions e-mail


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

If the Lord is willing and the creek doesn't rise and I find a job I'll be there. Tim :woohoo:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Going to do a little different format this time if we have enough racers 1 min. qualifing races then 2 min.a&b mains EVERYBODY makes a main.Later Rick


----------



## RickT (Jun 28, 2008)

*I just found out there isa track in portage*

Hey guys, I just found out there is a track in portage. A bunch of us race a SS series in the fall and winter. WE use to race box stocks at Place to Race for years. Would like to join ya sometime.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I am about 5 min off of 80/94 and the toll road we also race in a hobby shop on us30 in dyer in. I went to place to race a couple of times but I was racing 1/24 back then I am a newbie to ho I just started last fall.Wouls like you guys to come out some time. My track is tomy with trackmate timing and power.We race low end classes to keep it cheap.


----------



## RickT (Jun 28, 2008)

I would like to come out keep me posted on events. I also just heard bout dyer track would like to race there also. I still have my box stocks


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

What is a box stock?


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Low end classes,usually stock w/slipon silicone rears.....Hope that helps?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

bump bump


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

Bumpity bump :woohoo:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

You going to be there tim? Gonna bring some friends?


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I'll be there ,just got a job Friday. I haven't heard back yet from Craig and Randy. :woohoo:


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll be there. Timmy good to hear you will be able to make it. Hey Rick I got those mote Carlo bodies done and they came out good. The ones Swish gave me to do for him are a lot lighter than the ones you gave me. I did not know LL changed the body style, they are different. Call me when you get a chance. What about Friday the 18th at Park Lane? That would be our regular Friday to race.

Peace, Verbinator


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump bump


----------



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

Ill be there, Chris is at a baby shower and both boys are in MI. Just finished putting skinny DF wheels on a t-jet so there is another class I can get my butt kicked in.

Mark


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

The number of racers is looking good for qualifing and 2 mains for each class so be ready for a full day of racing. Lunch will be served.Still have room for more.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bump bump


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

9 confirmed racers and room for more!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Hello,
I'd like to be there, I was going to ride with Sundance. But I have to work Sunday. The fair is in town and I have to help pick up the barricades from the parade. 
Tim showed me a couple of cars he raced and it looks,  interesting. Randy.


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I had a great time as usual. One of these days I will learn how to beat you guys. It took 1 hour and 7 minutes from your door to my door running the speed limit. Hey what arms are legal in Magna-traction? Mean Greens?
Till later Sundance. :woohoo:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*July 20th race in Portage In*

*Hey Sundance ,
it was a pleasure meeting you ans all the guys today ! Rest assured if Rick will have me back i be there again. Love the casual atmosphere and had some great laughs. Rick , you got a great thing going on and it was a VERY fun time getting my kiester handed to me by you in Nitro. Hope Mr. Verbich didn't mind all those wall shots i accumulated in Lifelike LOL.
take care , Dennis :woohoo::thumbsup:*


----------



## JVerb (Oct 6, 2006)

Rick I had a lot of fun today, this was a really good race with a really good group of racers. Tim it was good to see you as always. Dennis those wall shots were minor compared to what takes place at Park Lane Hobbies. I thought I broke one of the display cases. The glass held but I left a very nice scratch in it. To everybody that showed up today, thanks, that was some of the best side by side racing that I have seen. The thing that is cool is that in every class the racing was close. Thanks again to Rick and all the racers who attended. 

Peace, Verb


----------



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

I got my butt kicked again but learned a lot as usual, thanks you guys. If i keep hanging with you guys I will get a masters in pankake motors, then all I will have to do is learn to drive them. Look forward to doing it again.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*July 20th race*

*Hey Mark ,
glad to see you again ! The beauty of this bunch i think is the fun everyone has . Not a bunch of guys moaning about marshalls , nerfs , thumbs or those pesky wall shots when over running at some suprise curve LOL . I am allways willing to help where i can and i think pretty much all you guys are the same . So if we help each other learn it's a big bonus. I know i have loads to learn and Verb showed me a couple things today as did Brownie . So if i can help in any way next time we get together..... just ask . BTW it was so cool seeing your dad racing well. He can borrow a car from me anytime.

Later , Dennis *


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks to all that showed up to race. I think that it is great that on a warm summers day I can get a great bunch of guys over to race with me in my basement.There was also racers from about a 140 mile radius,with gas at $4 a gallon.Everyone that was there has an open invite,and with all your praise we might even pick up a few more this winter.Tim and Dennis both drove well over 100 miles round trip and I appreciate that. It was also very cool to be able to buy some of Dennis road rage products in my basement.


----------

